# Hard to pass up this 28gallon nano!



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

sooo.. for the longest time Ive always wanted a salt water tank. I know they are a little more maintenance, and a little more expensive to keep up with then freshwater. My LFS has a 28 gallon nano cube on sale for $200. They are in the process of moving locations and are trying to get rid of alot of inventory. 
I was toying with the idea of buying it.... 

How hard is it to really keep a salt water tank? Is real expensive?
And what kinds of fish can you keep in a 28 gallon? 

Im just trying to get an idea on this stuff, lol. Thanks all!


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Im not new to Freshwater. We have 3 freshwater tanks in my house lol. But I dont know a think about saltwater


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

thing*


----------



## Stinky (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't keep saltwater but I've helped with them in the past. I could keep a simple saltwater tank if I wanted to but for now I will pass on it. Keeping saltwater isn't something that needs special mastery, it's just as you said, requires more work and resources. From my casual experience with it, there are a lot of things done that are largely considered mistakes but are widely done anyway, such as keeping anemones. A small minority of people can keep these in captivity for their natural lives, if any, but you see them all the time in tanks, anyway. Depending on how you look at it, it could be easy or failure. If it was me, I'd research it a lot if you're new to it, then get fish that are easy and do well in captivity.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Dry Rock, there are a few hitchhickers onLive Rock that people want to stay away from, so they opt for using Dry Rock, or Dead Rock. Macro Rock is a good place to start looking for that. Either way oyu go you will need a minimum of 1lb per gallon.

Replacement filter media like filter floss and activated carbon (if you get a filter)

Multiple Powerheads (2 or 3) 10x your water volume for just a Fish Only With Live Rock, and at least 20x your water volume for a Reef Tank. So lets say your going reef, and you have a 100g tank, you would need flow in that tank at minimum of 2000gph, or 2 1000gph powerheads.

Protein Skimmer, rated at 2 times your water volume

Saltwater Test Kits. Reef Test Kit. Tets for Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates, PH, Phosphates, Calcium, ALK and Magnesium.

Saltwater fish food. Mysis Shrimp, Squid, Cyclopease, Algae Sheets, Romaine . Flake food is not really a good food to feed your marine fish.

Aquarium vacuum. This one is iffy. Most don't use one, if you have enough flow in the tank you won’t need one

Rubber kitchen gloves

Fish net

Two, clean, never used before, 5-gallon buckets

Aquarium thermometer, digital being the best.

Brush with plastic bristles (old tooth brush) - needed for cleaning the live rock if you don't get Fully Cured Live Rock.

Power Strip, possibly GFCI outlets by the tank.

Optional but definitely recommend getting a Reverse Osmosis or RO/Deionization filter for the make-up water, and a barrel for storing the water.

Possibly a Quarantine Tank for your new fish. They sit in here for a few weeks to kill off parasites and bacteria, to keep it from getting in your main tank

Heater rated for your size tank.

Saltwater Mix. Marine Salt

Saltwater Hydrometer or even better a Refractometer, which is more accurate

Aquarium filter (not absolutely necessary if running with adequate amounts of live rock, but nice to have if you need to use a mechanical filter or activated carbon, etc.)

Aquarium substrate such as live sand or crushed cora. Some go bare Bottom, others choose the 2-3" bottom, others, more advanced will try the Deep Sand Bed, which is over 6" deep.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Fish you could keep in a 28g tank:
Nano Fish
Dwarf Angelfish: Flame Angelfish and other Dwarf Angels
Basslets for Sale: Basslet Species including the Royal Gramma Basslet
Beginner Fish: Tropical Fish for Beginners in Saltwater Aquariums
Clownfish for Sale: Clownfish Species for the Home Aquarium
Chromis for Sale: Blue and Green Chromis and other Reef Species
Dartfish
Pseudochromis for Sale: Splendid Dottyback Species and other Pseudochromis
Jawfish
Seahorses for Sale: Live Seahorses for the Home Aquarium (Captive Bred)


----------

